# Montar un Burger ¿presupuesto?



## bk001 (30 Mar 2011)

Uno de comida basura, 

alguna experiencia? 
de que presupuesto hablamos? 
capital inicial?
costo de la franquicia? 
rentabilidad? 
periodo de amortización?


Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Crawford Montazano (30 Mar 2011)

bk001 dijo:


> Uno de comida basura,
> 
> alguna experiencia?
> de que presupuesto hablamos?
> ...



No es mala idea, pero mejor olvídate de conseguir una franquicia.
Es más, si quieres hacer pasta olvidate de las franquicias.

Regla nº1: no deberle dinero a nadie.


----------



## individuo_caspas (30 Mar 2011)

Bufff, ahora mismo o tienes un local al lado de unos cines, centro comercial, o carretera de mucho mucho paso o te comes los mocos. Y si tienes la idea de ponerlo en un barrio, mejor no pienses más y sigue por otro camino.


----------



## Lord Gorrón (30 Mar 2011)

Más que un burguer, poner un puesto de frankfurts al lado de una uni. Y mejor aún si es un carromato tipo americano, seguro que da más pasta. XD


----------



## Fornicio (30 Mar 2011)

si pones buenas hamburguesas, buenos kebabs de esos y buenos perritos, aros de cebolla... a buen precio, no tendrás problema, la competencia al macdonalds se la puedes hacer diciéndole a un chino de esos que te traiga juguetitos

en mi pueblo hay una hamburguesería que tiene de tó y sigue viento en popa, creo que un menú te sale por 6€, pero la hamburguesa es la rehostia

piensa en eso, una localización maja, no muy trillada, cerca de puntos de reunión de la muchachada y sobre todo, empezar haciéndolas y sirviéndolas tú, que a los neo-empresaurios de la era burbujil les crecen las ínfulas (y las deudas) muy rápido

a propósito, si al inicio de la jornada preparas ésto...

TGI Friday's Jack Daniels Secret Sauce Recipe

...me mandas un privado y te mando a un equipo de rugby a comer


----------



## Muyahid (31 Mar 2011)

Te voy a dar unos consejos:

Hamburguesa con verduras completa 1.5€
Zona próxima botellón, discotecas, ...
Vende tabaco bajo cuerda


----------



## PutinReReloaded (31 Mar 2011)

Si tienes talante reciclando poca inversión necesitas.


----------



## bk001 (31 Mar 2011)

En mi zona hay un local de 120 m2, mas terraza de 40 m2 que se va a quedar libre. Zona con carestía de locales y en ese en concreto le pega un cambio a fast food. Son de estas ocasiones que ves algo y dices: aquí lo que funciona es tal. 

Ya tengo otro negocio funcionando sin empleados, pero nada de hostelería. Como me da pá comer , salvo que lo vea muy claro no me meto.

Hacer unos números no cuesta dinero.


----------



## automono (31 Mar 2011)

Yo creo que si el local está más o menos decente, con la ayuda que te dan los proveedores (maquinas, cafeteras...), por 50 000 o 60 000 euros puedes hacer algo medio decente, eso sí, prepara otros 20 o 30 para agüantar el primer tiron y pagar al personal.


----------



## individuo_caspas (31 Mar 2011)

miniempresario dijo:


> Yo creo que si el local está más o menos decente, con la ayuda que te dan los proveedores (maquinas, cafeteras...), por 50 000 o 60 000 euros puedes hacer algo medio decente, eso sí, prepara otros 20 o 30 para agüantar el primer tiron y pagar al personal.



¿Personal? si de verdad es emprendedor, el y uno más en la cocina es suficiente.
Conozco restaurantes que dan cerca de 200 comidas diarias con un camarero y una cocinera cocinera, autonomos por supuesto, eso si, muy esclavos, pero si se empieza es lo mínimo.


----------



## automono (31 Mar 2011)

Quien dice personal, dice también un fondo de maniobra para proveedores, alquiler, luz, IMPUESTOS... 
Tampoco es plan de poner un detalle de lo que vale mantener un negocio sin saber las particularidades exactas


----------



## Relisys (31 Mar 2011)

bk001 dijo:


> En mi zona hay un local de 120 m2, mas terraza de 40 m2 que se va a quedar libre. Zona con carestía de locales y en ese en concreto le pega un cambio a fast food. Son de estas ocasiones que ves algo y dices: aquí lo que funciona es tal.
> 
> Ya tengo otro negocio funcionando sin empleados, pero nada de hostelería. Como me da pá comer , salvo que lo vea muy claro no me meto.
> 
> Hacer unos números no cuesta dinero.




¿Ya no te vas al extranjero, paisano?

La verdad es que el tema de los burgers, creo que puede ser interesante si consigues una optima relacion de costes, porque a la gente le gusta salir, sobre todo en buena epoca y sobre todo en Malaga y a lo mejor, antes se iba a tomarse algo de mas nivel y ahora tienen que tirar a algo mas baratito, supongo que por esa causa los McD y BK funcionan tan bien en periodos de crisis. Y el tema es que no se, y ya veo que tu estas igual, de cuanto dinero hablamos a la hora de...

- Adquisicion/alquiler/renting de maquinaria
- Adecuacion de local
- Gastos administrativos y tal y tal (alguiler, servicios, burocracia, seguros, permisos...)
- Gastos en materia prima
- Volumen de personal necesario (y dar con la gente adecuada, claro). 

Supongo que como suele pasar en muchos sitios, lo mejor es disponer de un par de productos "gancho" que atraigan a la gente, bien porque sean muy baratos o porque consigas una muy buena calidad (lo primero sera mas apreciado, ya sabes y si de alguna manera se da con la cuadratura del circulo de ambas cosas, estupendo) y entre medias, como quien no quiere la cosa, _deslizar_ cosas que te dejen mas margen. 

Suerte y si abres espero una invitacion!!!


----------



## cocinerobasura (31 Mar 2011)

De que ciudad estamos hablando?


----------



## bk001 (1 Abr 2011)

Relisys dijo:


> ¿Ya no te vas al extranjero, paisano?
> 
> La verdad es que el tema de los burgers, creo que puede ser interesante si consigues una optima relacion de costes, porque a la gente le gusta salir, sobre todo en buena epoca y sobre todo en Malaga y a lo mejor, antes se iba a tomarse algo de mas nivel y ahora tienen que tirar a algo mas baratito, supongo que por esa causa los McD y BK funcionan tan bien en periodos de crisis. Y el tema es que no se, y ya veo que tu estas igual, de cuanto dinero hablamos a la hora de...
> 
> ...



Mi visillera está muy ligada a sus visillos ::

Eso sí, sigo perfeccionando mis idiomas ( Inglés y Francés) y he empezado un 3º con vistas a defenderme bien en un plazo de 5-10 años ( eso es hacer planes a largo plazo ), con imposibilidad de aprender antes pues soy muy, muy cazurro con los idiomas.

LA zona es la Costa del Sol, mercado de giris ( apodo cariñoso) y currantes.

En la web de BK pone que inversión mínima de 360.000 € a 1,7 m€. A ver por el fondo de los bolsillos, pues no, no llevo esa calderilla encima ::
De todas formas es solo un tanteo, desatender un negocio que funciona por otro que puede , o no, funcionar mejor....... ienso: 

PD: lo bueno que tienen los negocios tipo BK es que se llevan con muy poco personal. Que es el gran gasto de cualquier negocio.


----------

